# WP-Team Ladies only - die Bergziegen



## barbarissima (20. Oktober 2009)

Da unser Grüppchen jetzt auch komplett ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 eröffne ich mal hier den dazugehörigen Thread. 

Mit dabei sind:
1. Barbarissima
2. 42des
3. Bike2bfree
4. Starlit
5. Tantemucky

Ich hoffe auf einige angenehme Plaudereien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und vielleicht auch mal eine gemeinsame Tour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 obwohl wir, wenn ich das richtig mitgekriegt habe, von Ost nach West über den ganzen Süden verteilt sind


----------



## bike2bfree (20. Oktober 2009)

Tja Mädels, von mir aus könnte es los gehen, ich habe die Studio Saison begonnen, 
SPINNING 
(= schwitzen und braten im eigenen Saft wie ein Händel auf dem Grill)....
Da muss ich mich erst wieder dran gewöhnen, aber mit der richtigen Musik sollte es funktionieren dass auch noch der Spassfaktor stimmt.
Grüsse an alle Bergziegen aus Lörrach



barbarissima schrieb:


> Da unser Grüppchen jetzt auch komplett ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Oktober 2009)

bike2bfree schrieb:


> (= schwitzen und braten im eigenen Saft wie ein Händel auf dem Grill)




Ich geh morgen mit Bambam81 Biken. TAGSÜBER!!!   


...

...

...

Uuups... Lieber weg hier! Und tschüss!


----------



## bike2bfree (20. Oktober 2009)

Na dann mal viel Spass und schön warm einpacken wenns bei Euch genau so kalt ist wie bei mir

Ich darf mich morgen mit einem ISO Audit im Büro "vergnügen"  
Ich würde auch lieber auf's Bike steigen....bei uns ist der Wald so schön bunt!



Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich geh morgen mit Bambam81 Biken. TAGSÜBER!!!
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


----------



## barbarissima (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich scharre auch schon mit den Hufen  
Hoffe mal, dass der Nebel bis zumWP-Start verschwindet  Ich fahre eigentlich bei jedem Wetter, aber diese dicke Suppe wirkt nicht gerade motivationsfördernd  Schnee, wenn er nicht zu hoch ist, und Eis finde ich klasse zum Biken. Habe mir letzten Winter Spikes geholt. Es hat einen ganz besonderen Reiz, durch den weißen Winterwald zu radeln  und wenn das wettermäßig so weiter geht, dann komme ich sicher bald in den Genuss


----------



## 42des (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallöchen 

Also, wenn heute Anfang gewesen wäre, gäb's schon die ersten 3 Pünktchen. Ich war heute morgen nämlich schon joggen und bin deshalb mächtig stolz auf mich. Habe gestern entschieden, dass ich Home-Office mache und bin statt einer Stunde Bahn zu fahren eine Stunde laufen gewesen. Viel besser!

Ah, das Teewasser ist fertig. Ich mache mich dann mal wieder an die Arbeit.

Bis bald,

Ina


----------



## barbarissima (29. Oktober 2009)

Heute war hier mal wieder der erste Tag seit langem ohne Nebel und mit Sonne pur  Ich habe mich gefühlt wie Gott in Frankreich, als ich so durch die Wälder geradelt bin. Musste aber zu meinem großen Bedauern feststellen, dass meine Kondition leicht gelitten hat in letzter Zeit. Bin jetzt wild entschlossen, das in den nächsten Tagen wieder in den Griff zu kriegen  Und ab nächster Woche macht es dann doppelt so viel Spaß, die Konditionsdefizite wieder auszugleichen


----------



## 42des (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Freue mich auch schon mega-mäßig darauf, dass es los geht. Ich brauche einen Schubser, damit ich wieder etwas mehr mache.

Heute Mittag war ich nochmal 45 Minuten auf dem Rad gesessen, um mir mein Mittagessen zu verdienen - ähm, zu kaufen. Geniales Wetter, war eine nette Abwechslung zum Hocken hinterm Computer!

Morgen bin ich erstmal ein paar Tage weg. Aber Montag wenn die Punkte anfangen zu zählen bin ich wieder da *freu*

Bis dann Mädels!

Viele Grüße,

Ina


----------



## starlit (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

jetzt melde ich mich auch mal hier, nicht dass ihr denkt, ich hätte vergessen, dass es bald los geht!
Ich hoffe, dass ich trotz (meinen) Geburtstag feiern inkl. Kaffeklatsch am Sonntag ein paar Punkte beisteuern kann...


----------



## barbarissima (2. November 2009)

Guten Morgen Starlit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich wünsche dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Honigblume (2. November 2009)

Ich wilder mal in eurem Fred und wünsche auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (2. November 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute!


----------



## bike2bfree (2. November 2009)

Auch von mir (nachträglich) alles gute zum Geburtstag 



Jaa, heute gehts's los! 

Viel Spass Euch allen !





starlit schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> jetzt melde ich mich auch mal hier, nicht dass ihr denkt, ich hätte vergessen, dass es bald los geht!
> Ich hoffe, dass ich trotz (meinen) Geburtstag feiern inkl. Kaffeklatsch am Sonntag ein paar Punkte beisteuern kann...


----------



## starlit (2. November 2009)

Danke für die Glückwünsche!

Jetzt wollte ich gerade meine gestern für den Winterpokal erreichten Punkte (immerhin über 2 Stunden biken) eintragen und was sehe ich: die Wertung startet erst heute


----------



## barbarissima (2. November 2009)

Und pünktlich zum WP-Start liege ich mit Husten, Schnupfen und Heiserkeit im Bett  
Werde ganz viel Tee trinken, Zirtonen essen, heiße Milch mit Honig trinken und was man sonst noch alles so macht, damit ich so schnell wie möglich mit dem Punkte sammeln nachziehen kann


----------



## Fie (2. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt geguckt, aber wo finde ich Informationen zum WP?


Grüßle

Micha

PS: Kommando zurück, ich hab´s gefunden.


----------



## 42des (6. November 2009)

Hoppel, hoppel - bin auch endlich da!

Ich habe gestern eine halbe Stunde auf dem Radel geschafft. Fehlstart würde ich sagen.

Aber ich werde mich steigern - versprochen. 

Bis dann,

Ina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 42des (6. November 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und pünktlich zum WP-Start liege ich mit Husten, Schnupfen und Heiserkeit im Bett
> Werde ganz viel Tee trinken, Zirtonen essen, heiße Milch mit Honig trinken und was man sonst noch alles so macht, damit ich so schnell wie möglich mit dem Punkte sammeln nachziehen kann


 

Gute Besserung! 

Liebe Grüße,

Ina


----------



## 42des (6. November 2009)

starlit schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> jetzt melde ich mich auch mal hier, nicht dass ihr denkt, ich hätte vergessen, dass es bald los geht!
> Ich hoffe, dass ich trotz (meinen) Geburtstag feiern inkl. Kaffeklatsch am Sonntag ein paar Punkte beisteuern kann...


 

Nachträglich ALLES GUTE 

Ina


----------



## barbarissima (6. November 2009)

42des schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!
> 
> Liebe Grüße,
> 
> Ina


Danke schön 

Habe gestern und heute auch mal eine kleine Testfahrt gemacht, um zu sehen, was mein Husten macht  Geht schon ganz gut  Ich breche noch keine Rekorde, aber ich falle auch nicht vor lauter husten vom Rad


----------



## 42des (7. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mein Wochend-Joggen erledigt heute  und damit wieder zwei Pünktchen gesammelt.

Hoffentlich schaffe ich es morgen auf den Hometrainer.

Ich werde den Erfolg melden 

Euch allen ein fröhliches Trainieren,

Ina


----------



## barbarissima (7. November 2009)

Die Motivation durch den WP ist schon nicht schlecht  Gut, die Tour hätte ich so oder so gemacht  Aber dann auch noch mit dem Rad zur Freundin, das hätte ich mir normalerweise sicher nicht gegeben


----------



## 42des (8. November 2009)

Hi!

Habe gerade dir fehlenden 6 Punkte gliefert, die ich mir wöchentlich als Ziel gesetzt hatte - und das trotz Besuch!

Hoffentlich ist es nächste Woche nicht wieder so stressig.

Bis dann,

Ina


----------



## starlit (9. November 2009)

Schande über mich, schon wieder keine Winterpokalpunkte!
Aber ich will nicht mehr raus: draußen ist es einfach nur a....kalt, nass und dunkel...

Morgen wird es wieder besser, versprochen.


----------



## barbarissima (9. November 2009)

Nein, heute bleiben wir schön drinnen  Bei Schneeregen und Wind und Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt jagt man keinen Hund vor die Tür  
Wir setzen uns jetzt gemütlich an den Kamin und trinken ein Gläschen Wein  Das Radeln muss bis morgen warten


----------



## starlit (10. November 2009)

Genau so hab ich´s auch gemacht....und mindestens vier Couch-Potato Punkte verdient 

Ab Donnerstag kann ich richtige Punkte versprechen:
Ich bin drei Tage im Vinschgau, mit ein paar anderen Bikeverrückten, die auch nicht wahrhaben wollen, dass die Saison eigentlich zu Ende ist...


----------



## 42des (10. November 2009)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Nein, heute bleiben wir schön drinnen  Bei Schneeregen und Wind und Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt jagt man keinen Hund vor die Tür
> Wir setzen uns jetzt gemütlich an den Kamin und trinken ein Gläschen Wein  Das Radeln muss bis morgen warten


 
Das sieht aber gemütlich aus bei Dir am Kamin.

Hier ist es gerade ziemlich kalt, denn ich sitze in einem Ausweichraum statt in einem Büro. Brrrr, ist aber nur noch für eine gute Stunde. Dann muss ich eh los zum Flughafen. Dienstreise - ist also eher wenig mit Punkte sammeln.

Viele Grüße,

Ina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (10. November 2009)

Es *ist* sehr gemütlich bei mir am Kamin  (manchmal zu gemütlich )

Ich komme übrigens frühestens am Donnerstag wieder aufs Rad  aber zum WE soll das Wetter ja gar nicht so übel werden 

PS: Ich will auch ins Vinschgau


----------



## barbarissima (29. November 2009)

Ich muss mich für dieses Wochenende leider krank melden  Wollte eigentlich schon seit Stunden auf dem Rad sitzen und ordentlich Punkte sammeln  Aber die Schweinegrippeimpfung hat mich umgehauen 
Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen, sonnigen Sonntag mit vielen WPPünktchen


----------



## 42des (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Ich dachte ich melde mich mal wieder! Nachdem ich erst nicht sitzen undlaufen konnte (geprellter Steiss), dann eine Erkältung hatte undletztendlich über den Jahreswechsel in Urlaub gefahren bin, habe ich jetzt wieder angefangen zu trainieren.

Sorry, dass ich so lange nichts von mir habe hören lassen. Wenn man nix machen kann an Sport, dann ist es echt frustrierende ins Forum zu gehen. Ach ja, REchnerprobleme hatte ich auch noch - Gott sei Dank hat DELL aber geholfen...

Also, jetzt trage ich erstmal meine Punkte von dieser Woche nach!

Viele Grüße,

Ina


----------



## barbarissima (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo Ina,

prima, dass du wieder dabei bist  Dann kannst du es jetzt ja richtig krachen lassen  

Ich werde die nächsten ein bis zwei Wochen nur in den alternativen Sportarten Punkte liefern können  Bei meiner Talas wird gerade der Service gemacht  Hoffe ja, dass die sie schnell wieder zurückschicken


----------



## starlit (18. Januar 2010)

Ups, Talas und Service, das kann dauern...
Ich drücke dir mal die Daumen, dass es bei dir schneller geht als es bei mir letztes Jahr der Fall war, ich habe drei Wochen warten müssen.


----------



## barbarissima (18. Januar 2010)

Dann werde ich mich mal lieber gleich um ein Leihbike bemühen


----------



## 42des (21. Januar 2010)

War wohl etwas zu kalt beim Laufen vorgestern - gestern Hüsteln, heute Husten und eine laufende Nase. Heute morgen habe ich auf den Sport verzichtet. Hoffentlich binich morgen wieder soweit hergestellt.

Bis dann,

Ina


----------



## barbarissima (21. Januar 2010)

Ich drücke dir mal die Daumen, dass du dir nur ein leichtes Schnüpfelchen eingefangen hast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Leihst du mir dein Bike bis du wieder fit bist?


----------



## 42des (22. Januar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich drücke dir mal die Daumen, dass du dir nur ein leichtes Schnüpfelchen eingefangen hast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi!

Du kannst mein Cannondale (15 Jahre alt) geliehen haben, wenn Du willst. Musst es nur abholen kommen... und wiederbringen natürlich 

Viele Grüße,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

